# My hedgehog only eats dry cat food



## Zhade18 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello, I've had a hedgehog for a few months and his name is Zhade and he is 2 years old. This is my first hedgehog so I'm a little new at this but before purchasing him from a breeder I did a ton of research. I've only been giving him dry cat food mixed with a little diatomaceous earth which I was given to by the breeder and I use 4health cat food. I give him a few meal worms for treats and have tried apples and bananas and he wouldn't try them. I'm wondering if only being on the cat food is healthy enough for him or if I should try and get him to eat fruits and vegetables?


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

It's not fantastic but it certainly won't kill him. Sort of like if you ate the same meal every day.

Hedgehogs can be weird sometimes. Sometimes you need to present food multiple times before they'll try it or enjoy it. Try presenting it in different ways, eg with mealworms they can be live, frozen, canned, etc.

He may only eat it if it's in his food bowl. Or if it's hidden somewhere and feels like a treasure he found.

There's also cooked egg and meat as an option, if you haven't tried that already.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

We discovered that Pippin loves chicken baby food! And real chicken of course too. We've fed him sweet potatoes too. Try the baby food routine, it's yummy.


----------



## Zhade18 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you for your replies I'll definitely Give them a try!


----------

